# Marianne Faithfull and Paul McCartney singing Yesterday in 1965



## C95 (Feb 6, 2017)

I've never been a Beatles fan. However, I've always loved this song and If I'm honest with you, I prefer Marianne's version than the original song. In this video, you can see Paul and Marianne singing it together.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks like the vid is not available

here is another beatles cover that does not quite work by Danny Kirwan- wonder how many other fails there are out there


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

It isn't here as well. I found this one, maybe it's the same, but it's more like Paul singing the first lines and Marianne and choir singing the rest.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I think this is a Marianne Faithfull thread so I'll post some more of her beautiful voice. Every song she does becomes a Marianne Faithfull song.
















And a beautiful song of her on Nico.


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

'Yesterday' is quite an early song by the Beatles but the song already contains 16 (!) different chords (https://www.e-chords.com/chords/the-beatles/yesterday) while the average pop song famously has only 3 chords: almost from the beginning The Beatles had a taste for musical adventure and set themselves on a musical development which is unprecented for a pop group.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

C95 -- I gave you a "Like" for your post "Marianne Faithfull and Paul McCartney singing Yesterday in 1965", even though the video was not working, because it was a great attempt. I am a Beatles fan. I would have liked to have heard version; I don't believe I ever have before. It now gives me something legitimate to search for on the web. Thanks.


----------

